# Gryphon Learning Hawk Eye TS



## Freefalling (12 June 2009)

Interested to know if anyone out there has used the Gryphon Learning Hawke Eye trading system and your opinion of it.


----------



## pedrod (25 June 2009)

*Re: Gryphon Learning Hawke Eye TS*



Freefalling said:


> Interested to know if anyone out there has used the Gryphon Learning Hawke Eye trading system and your opinion of it.




I have and currently use it. I highly recomend it.

The HE is very good and acurate, however, if not followed correctly you can still loose money. It has taken me around 12 months to feel comfortable that I can win consistantly.
Emotions can change the outcomes dramaticly.


----------



## tech/a (25 June 2009)

*Re: Gryphon Learning Hawke Eye TS*

Poster 1 one post
Poster 2 two posts.
Poster 3 7000 posts.


----------



## Sean K (25 June 2009)

*Re: Gryphon Learning Hawke Eye TS*

Poster 4


----------



## cashflow_08 (16 July 2009)

*Re: Gryphon Learning Hawke Eye TS*

Hey pedrod,

I went to the seminar Last year around October, and they were excellent in providing me vital information about the stocks and futures. However I didnt get  detailed knowledge of forex strategies. I used hawke eye 3.8 for a while but gave up a few months later because i was unable to get a good consistant system going. It'll be good if all gryphon graduates come together in skype and discuss about building new strategies.
How are you currently doing with their system?

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## awg (16 July 2009)

*Re: Gryphon Learning Hawke Eye TS*

hey look, a co-ordinated spam attack

you guys should post about Garret being a hypocrite, and other general posts first, so u have some credibility


----------



## Anonymouse1 (7 August 2009)

*Re: Gryphon Learning Hawke Eye TS*

Wow so nobody has any cred here unless they have 100+ posts????

Interesting philosophy.


----------



## skyQuake (7 August 2009)

*Re: Gryphon Learning Hawke Eye TS*



Anonymouse1 said:


> Wow so nobody has any cred here unless they have 100+ posts????
> 
> Interesting philosophy.




Too many spam bots/ramping


----------



## LaptopPro (15 May 2010)

*Re: Gryphon Learning Hawke Eye TS*

Gryphon Learning being run by Antony Stanton from Melbourne and Michael Holland in Brisbane has to be one of the most mismanaged businesses around.

These guys are on a mad push to sign up people to hand over $4900 to do their 2 day workshop and once you do youre pretty much left in the dark.

Communication is non existant.
They treat their clients like mushrooms 'kept in the dark and fed on bullsh*t'.

One you have paid your money your left on your own and the only way you hear about anything is through rumours and chinese whispers through the various dubious MLM types who are keen to build their little pyramid.

A once legit company like Gryphon has made a bad mistake getting involved in the MLM side of things as this scares people off and stinks of Amway.

These guys are running out of new recruits fast as the people waiting for their non existant automatic trading fund never gets off the ground.

The treatment of paid clients is apalling.
I would advise anyone to avoid these guys until they get their act together,cut the MLM crap and deliver on their empty promises.


----------



## Bob (16 May 2010)

*Re: Gryphon Learning Hawke Eye TS*

I did the course last year and agree with LapTop Pro.


Bob


----------



## dvco0 (17 December 2010)

*Re: Gryphon Learning Hawke Eye TS*

I attended it 2 years ago and I was impressed then, as I was just learing. I never made money from trading it--Maybe it iwas just me. As for the other Technical presentations, it is all over the internet free. Ascending Triangles, head and shoulders, ETC..After 2 months I have compared hawk's eye with an indicator in forex and I tell you. It is just a basic Crossover of EMAs, MACD and I think RSI. nothing hi tech about it. I compared it point by point and it is the same.. Do not waste your money in this training. Even this hawk's eye can not predict a sudden downturn. Of course it will win in a trending market.


----------



## Sanhedrin (17 December 2010)

*Re: Gryphon Learning Hawke Eye TS*

The spam police T/A and Tiger Kennas


----------



## Plumber1 (16 May 2011)

*Re: Gryphon Learning Hawke Eye TS*

I went to a presentation at the Radisson Hotel at Palm Meadows last week.  I was *NOT *impressed. 

The HawkEye is a very basic EMA Crossover with a MACD filter.   (These have never worked profitably over the long run. But they are great for finding examples of when they have worked in the past and being used as examples by spruikers) 
The technical analysis was very shoddy and can all be learned free from the internet (go to http://www.babypips.com/school/chart-patterns-schmatterns.html for most of the chart patterns used in  technical analysis).

Despite saying that he wanted lots of interaction at the start of the presentation, he quickly shut down all questions or simply ignored the people wanting to ask questions.

And the costs are ridiculous. 
Why pay (from)* $117.70 per month* for a data feed. And a further (from) *$39.95 per month* for currencies?
Plus a further *$33.00 per month* for the scanner
That is on top of paying the *Special $4970 seminar Price* (reduced from the outrageously over-priced* Normal Price of $6400*

And there are 3 levels of the business. There is Phoenix AI. Then there is Gryphon Learning. Then there is TradersChoice.Net   The TradersChoice seems like the marketing arm of it all.  It left me confused as to who I was getting into bed with and where my money was going

After a history of, like,  being in the business for 10 years or so, why have they no Trading Statements to show how  well they are trading the system. 
OR are they not trading their own system? 
Why not? 

And finally, their* secret and exclusive* new Managed Fund only for Gryphon Learning trainees rang alarm bells for me.  Before investing in anything like that, any investors should do a strong check with ASIC and the financial authorities

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Plumber1 (16 May 2011)

*Re: Gryphon Learning Hawke Eye TS*

Another good FREE  chart Pattern site is http://www.chartpatterns.com


----------



## sails (16 May 2011)

*Re: Gryphon Learning Hawke Eye TS*

What a way to get rich.  Fleece the unsuspecting with promises of above average returns, get them to pay a lump sum plus ongoing monthly fees. 

I went to a presentation many years ago but decided not to throw money at it.  They even gave me the name of a person to call who was making around $5k (I think) per week using options for directional trading.  Although that person sounded genuine, it is hard to know if they are just part of the sales team or if they were having a lucky spell.  I didn't proceed having already been burnt with other seminars.


----------



## tech/a (16 May 2011)

*Re: Gryphon Learning Hawke Eye TS*

For $5k you can *set yourself up *with the necessary software to develop your own system.
You'll be able to develop multiple systems and learn why methods work or fail.
Youll have to confidence to trade the system and have a blueprint which tells you if your system is performing as it should.

My rule is that if you *"Cant control it then dont do it!"*
In everything.
Business
Property
Shares


----------



## Nerdie Jane (18 July 2011)

*Re: Gryphon Learning Hawke Eye TS*



Plumber1 said:


> I went to a presentation at the Radisson Hotel at Palm Meadows last week.  I was *NOT *impressed.
> 
> The HawkEye is a very basic EMA Crossover with a MACD filter.   (These have never worked profitably over the long run. But they are great for finding examples of when they have worked in the past and being used as examples by spruikers)
> The technical analysis was very shoddy and can all be learned free from the internet (go to http://www.babypips.com/school/chart-patterns-schmatterns.html for most of the chart patterns used in  technical analysis).
> ...




Wow this is good information - thankyou. 

It sounds uncannily like Apple Investment Company's rort: MLM, up front "education" fees, lack of audited information, the promised land of automated trading aka set and collect the dollars when you wake up, incredible figures on the ROI, and, no doubt, attempted legal indemnification of their involvement all sanctioned by ASIC regulatory compliances. 

I got caught up in the Phoenix AI Hawkeye illusion in 2009 through a managed fund that was invested in this trading system. I knew nothing about Forex but trusted the fund manager. I think he was conned. I know I was conned. And there was a real lack of information to clarify what my actual ROI was. All I knew was that it wasn't what the figures were when I invested originally. 

I finally obtained a statement of my investment - in February 2011! The money had been invested elsewhere soon after I joined the fund, as Hawkeye was not sufficiently compliant according to the fund manager - very sensible for "capital preservation". But too bad about the difference between the documented projected income (where $10,000 turned into around $175,000 over 2 years undisturbed). Reality? after expenses $10,000 turned into $11,000 over a year and a bit. 

My research on other automated trading software indicates that it should not be relied on ever. It has been classified as gambling and betting software by the ACCC, even if the company isn't listed specifically. Office of Fair Trading probably won't help you get your money back and will recommend litigation. Financial Ombudsman Service can help as Gryphon Learning P/L is AFSL. And I know that ASIC would love you to register your complaints and stories of losses through their online complaints form asap. I'm going through this process with FOS and ASIC at present over another company fraud/scam. Don't be fazed by the indemnifications, contracts and other quasi-legal ploys - you might find they don't hold water when they cover an activity that is not strictly legal in the first place. 

Also the new head of ASIC is right across OTC CFD trading products and the use of the AFSL to create the impression that it's all hunkydory with ASIC. Even ASIC indemnifies itself against claims as more AFS licencees and their "representatives" are shown to be dodgy. 

Thankyou all so much for the information on Hawkeye - you've filled in a lot of blanks for me - great discussion and excellent information on Forex Trading.

I've got my fingers crossed that I'll get my "investment" in Apple Investment Company "education" back -  with interest   I did get quite an education but not the one I paid for.


----------

